# Fuji 2010 bikes



## RoadCyclingNZ

Thought you'd like to see this link to the new Fuji bikes released today at Ausbike. We were impressed!
http://www.roadcycling.co.nz/GearTalk/fuji-2010-models-impress-at-ausbike.html


----------



## runningman1228

Awesome looking bikes. Any idea when the new Roubaixs will be released?


----------



## lennon2666

Fuji seem to have updated their website. Some of the new graphics are looking purty good. - http://www.fujibikes.com/


----------



## Lazy Spinner

*2010 Roubaix Line Up*

Wow! The Roubaix ACR series looks great. BB30, tapered head tube, carbon seat stays, Rival / Force mix on the 1.0 for $1875 USD! I can see this as a serious weekend racer's rig and has me re-thinking my almost purchase of a CAAD9 4. I will have to test ride this one as I love my Altair 2 framed Cross Pro and Fuji seems to build a very good bike for the money.


----------



## twoeee

*Fuji SST 1.0 - Campag*

does anyone know if Campag can be used on the new SST 1.0 with its PIIS system? Please let me know


----------

